# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Ayer hice 2 juegos de mentalismo y....

## mr.magoo

La gente me creia casi un SEMIDIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 



Bueno pues acostumbrado a hacer los tipicos juegos de cartas ayer me atrevi con la invisible y con una balducci, despues de esta el tipo que lo vio no reacciono al cabo de 5 segundos, se quedo trabado mirandome sin pensar en nada y luego ya el extasis saltando y diciendo que si tengo poderes que le doy miedo....

En definitiva ME ENCANTO!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , nunca en ningun juego de cartas por muy bien hecho que me saliera he logrado una reaccion parecida, y creo que a raiz de esto me gustaria empezar con el mentalismo porque las reacciones son expectaculares y despues puedes jugar a ser actor e intentar sugestionar hasta a los mas excepticos. :o 

Bueno pues por donde se empieza? Tengo entendido que la base de todo es el "los 13 escalones del mentalismo"....cuales son los efectos mas espectaculares que puedes sacar de el? Tiene mucho contenido? Hay otras obras que marquen los pilares del mentalismo?

Tambien veo que muchos efectos mentales se basan en gimmiks...me recomiendan alguno en espacial en relacion calidad/precio?

Bueno eso fue todo me encanto ser mentalista por una noche, un saludo!!!!

----------


## rafa cama

Pues a falta de que los gurús del mentalismo te contesten, te diré que aparte del Corinda (ua de las biblias del mentalismo), otro libro clave es el Annemann, que creo que Páginas está traduciendo. En cuanto a video/dvd hay mucho donde elegir. Yo tengo los easy to master mental miracles de osterlind y he aprendido mucho con ellos.

En cuanto a gimmnicks, puedes hacer sesiones completas de mentalismo sin usar ninguno.

----------


## Goreneko

Tienes los videos de Osterlind, que no estan nada mal, luego los de Banacheck que no los tengo pero se recomiendan mucho.
Para un mentalismo mas 'de salon' tienes a Derren Brown.
Si consigues el Corinda, ahi vienen muchos principios, aunque los efectos los explica muy escuetamente. Tambien viene como construirte algun gimmick aunque normalmente no se usan.

Un saludo!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hay que diferenciar el tipo de mentalismo que quieres realizar.... Si bien todos los efectos de mentalismo pueden dejar a la gente con la boca abierta... no todos tienen la reacción de una levitación bien hecha, ni necesitan tan poca preparación y presentación. 
El efecto que describes es un efecto rápido y explosivo, tal y como lo sería la moneda mordida o la atravesada por el cigarrillo, pero no te engañes, los efectos de mentalismo de este tipo son muy pocos, te podría nombrar algunos psicokinéticos, dobladura de metales y algunos juegos Fakirescos. Los demás, para que sean realmente asombrosos necesitarás crear cierto clima, y sobre todo ser muy convincente. Ten en cuenta que en la mayoría de los casos, estarás jugando con creencias de la gente (si la gente realmente llegara a creer que les puedes leer el pensamiento, estarás robandoles lo más íntimo que poseen), y eso provoca mucho respeto. 

Para resumir, el mentalismo necesita que te expreses y que te escuchen, y eso no siempre se puede conseguir haciendo street magic, hay muy pocos juegos de las características que nombras dentro del mentalismo. 

Un abrazo

----------


## mr.magoo

Bueno he de decir que ayer me senti un poco mas "farsante" de lo que me suelo sentir haciendo juegos de cartas, me explico,  el tema es que yo explique mi levitacion fue provocada por simple concentraicon y que llevaba años leyendo a cerca del tema y hace bien poco que le empeze a sacar partido, despues una chica se estaba leyendo un libro tambien de estos de el poder de la mente (vete  a saber tu que cuenta) y decia que si que tengo razon, el otro que veia el programa de cuatro  "cuarto milenio" y la conversacion degenro en espiritus y fantasmas...total que me sentia un poco mas farsante de lo habitual por haber jugado tanto con su imaginacion.

Tambien esta el tema de que si dices que haces juegos de cartas con magia la gente enseguida piensa "trucos baratos" encambio si te presentas como mentalista la cosa cambia, no se porque pero estos personajes tienen una cierta credibilidad delante del publico.

Es cierto entonces esto que dice Marco Antonio que si juegas con sus pensamientos mas intimos te respetan y la mayoria achaca tu poder a algo sobrenatural

"Para resumir, el mentalismo necesita que te expreses y que te escuchen, y eso no siempre se puede conseguir haciendo street magic, hay muy pocos juegos de las características que nombras dentro del mentalismo. "

Bueno para mi el medio de expresion mas directo es el mismo street magic, despues de hacer la balducci ayer podia hablarles del tema mas intrascendente y aburrido del mundo que ellos me escucharian con interes si de alguna manera lo relacoinara con lo que acaban de ver.

----------


## Iván Manso

Conseguir un EFECTAZO con las cartas sólo depende de una cosa: estudio y mucha dedicación. Si no consigues el mismo efecto con ellas que con el mentalismo es que debes dedicarte mejor al mentalismo porque las cartas a lo mejor no es tu fuerte (quiero decir con ello a la hora de transmitir al público). Así que te deseo suerte en tu aventura mentalista que es una rama de la magia muy interesante y misteriosa.

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## Gandalf

Pues como comienzo, el Corinda. No es un libro fácil, tiene muchas cosas que es necesario saber para tener el tema mínimamente controlado pero no te esperes un libro cómodo de seguir como pueda ser el Canuto. Eso si, lo que extraes de él es una base de lo que es el mentalismo. No esperes una enorme cantidad de juegos, vienen los justos para explicar el asunto.

Si quieres juegos coge el Annemann. Sin teoría, solo juegos. Eso si, no te lo recomiendo si no has leido antes documentos de teoría sobre el mentalismo, como el Corinda.

DVDs los que te han dicho.

Si sabes inglés hay mucho más material que seguro te interesará saber, si es así mándame un privado y te cuento.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eso es... y además de todo lo que te han indicado en el post... A menudo para ambientar los juegos de mentalismo que quieres realizar, necesitas explicar algunos conceptos, métodos e historia sobre ciencias y/o paraciencias. Estos temas a menudo atraen a la gente, y si piensas hacer una lectura de pensamiento, que no se te ocurra decir que las ondas herzianas de tu cerebro entrarán en el cerebro del espectador (es un ejemplo exagerado y ridículo pero sirve bien) porque sonará a mentira desde el principio, pero..., si eres capaz de leer sobre alguna paraciencia o ciencia que hable de la lectura del pensamiento, incluso cuentas alguna anécdota con fechas y personajes que pueda ser comprobada, el tema se vuelve más serio y muchísimo más creible. Como toda la magia requiere estudio y después más estudio. 

Para acabar un apunte informal.... este tipo de magia siempre llega más a la gente desconocida que a tu círculo de amigos, por razones obvias.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Gandalf

Otra cosa a valorar a la hora de aprender a hacer juegos de mentalismo es si los vas a mezclar con juegos de otro tipo, cartomagia, manipulaciones, cambios...

En mi opinión los juegos de manos hacen que baje el efecto de los juegos mentales, pues la gente ya asume que todo el espectáculo es magia, con lo que se generan dudas de como lo harás pero no de si tienes poderes o no, que en mi opinión es lo más fuerte del mentalismo. 

Sin embargo si creo que puedes incluir las cartas en tus sesiones de mentalismo siempre que las vistas de eso, de mentalismo. Vamos, que no hagas un incauto tramposo pero si un uno por delante de cartas. IMPRESIONANTE.

 :shock:

----------


## pujoman

y si en vez de usar cartas de poker usas de tarot o bien cartas zenner...mejor q mejor porque quieras o no..una baraja casi automaticamente la relacionan como cartomago, o que eres habilidoso con la baraja, te lo dice mi experiencia o como minimo con la gente q me he afrontado.

saludos

PD: en español tambien tienes la trilogia de aquelarre, que quizas aproveches poca cosa, pero te vienen ideas multiples de presentacion

----------


## Goreneko

tan malo es aquelarre? mira que lo tenia en la lista... :-(

----------


## Gandalf

No es malo. Es una recopilación de juegos. Nada de teoría ni de presentación ni de nada de nada. Por eso no es un libro de referencia para nada. Yo lo comparo con un album de cromos.

Eso si, son tantos los juegos que siempre hay cosas muy interesantes que te dan ideas (o simplemente que copiar, no vamos a ser falsos en esto).

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo te recomiendo que aprendas inglés y adquieras el ensayo de Bob Cassidy "39 steps to mentalism".

Y ten cuidado con estafar a la gente.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola, aunque sea un poco off-topic, voy a dar mi versión sobre el Aquelarre. 

Tengo los 3 tomos, y estoy de acuerdo con Gandalf. Tiene muchísimo material, y como toda recopilación, incluye juegos nuevos, recientes y muy antiguos. Como a su vez tiene, juegos malísimos, regulares y buenos. Y entre tanto juegos e ideas puede haber alguna que te resuelva esa duda o espinita que tienes clavada desde hace tiempo con ese juego que quieres realizar. 

Yo he encontrado algunas perlas entre tanta ostra con las que ya doy por amortizada la compra. Ojo, yo los encontré de segunda mano y no me salieron tan caros como nuevos. Ese es otro aliciente por el que me decidí a adquirirlos.

----------


## Gandalf

Los Aquelarre a mi me parecen caros para lo que son, una recopilación de juegos ya publicados en otra revista y en los que como se ha dicho hay de todo.

----------


## mr.magoo

Hola sigan sigan hablando que me informo jeje, a que te refieres Max Verde cuando dices "cuidado con estafar a la gente"  :Confused: 

Cuando hablan de los corinda o del corinda siempre es del 13 escalones no?

Combiene que mezcle cartomagia y mentalismo? o mejor hacerlo pero por separado?

----------


## Gandalf

el corinda es el 13 escalones, si.

Sobre lo de mezclar mentalismo y cartas ya te he hecho un comentario. Mi opinión es que no pasa nada si los juntas pero los efectos deberán ser de mentalismo. No mezclaría una ambiciosa salvo que quede disfrazada, por ejemplo.

----------


## magik kandini

hace un par de años que estoy experimentando con el mentalismo, y si te sirve mi opinion,el corinda no esta mal para tener una base, un conocimiento, pero ha quedado obsoleto, piensa que esta escrito en los años 50!
el mentalismo te da una credibilidad que no te da la magia, pues el hecho de adivinar el pensamiento es creible para la mayoria de la gente.
Por cierto como te llamas mr magoo si en barna ya hay uno 
aludos!

----------


## Shade

> ... otro libro clave es el Annemann, que creo que Páginas está traduciendo...


Los libros de Anneman (los 3) los tengo yo la version traducida, me la regalo Marko personalmente despues de una sesion fotografica (Marko es un mago panameño que compro los derechos y los edito en castellano.)

Lo unico es que me los regalo en fotocopias, ya que no tenia el original en ese momento.

Cualquier duda acerca de algo del libro avisenme por pm o al email o msn que les ayudo en lo que sea. Si me contactan con quien lo andaba traduciendo le paso la traduccion ya realizada si quiere.

----------


## mr.magoo

Bah tampoco tengo nombre artistico, mr.magoo me lo puse porque fue lo primero que se me ocurrio para registrarme en el foro. 

Por cierto me desenvuelvo bastante bien con el ingles, me interesan efectos tipo telekinesis, lecturas de mente, ¿lecturas de mano? (bueno no se si esto seria mentalismo), hacer volar objetos... Lo mas vulgar, vamos  :D 

Me he empezado a leer el corinda y ya se porque lo llaman la "biblia" de mentalismo   :shock:  :D , la verdad me parece de lectura bastant pesada pero es imposible discutir que es muy completo.
Me pregunto si los libros de anneman son mas ligeros (yo lo que busco es algo tipo canuto pero en mentalismo, que te sirva de iniciacion y te deje en un nivel medio y sepas hacer un poco de todo)

De momento con el corinda ya voy tirando pero agradeceria que me recomienden otro con las caracteristicas que describo arriba

Ah, y insisto en lo de los gimmiks sobretodo ahora que he cobrado y no se en que gastarme el dinero jeje, cuales les parecen los gimmiks mas espectaculares del mentalismo (bueno o de la magia en general, no me quiero poner tikismiquis)

...nada mas, un saludo!!!

----------


## karlk

Yo tambien le hice la balducci a mi madrina y se quedo con la boca abierta, diciendo que si me ha ia costaodo mucho controlar tanto la mente jajaja.

Esa es la gente a la que da gusto hacer magia, porque se creen lo que ven

----------


## MaxVerdié

> hace un par de años que estoy experimentando con el mentalismo, y si te sirve mi opinion,el corinda no esta mal para tener una base, un conocimiento, pero ha quedado obsoleto, piensa que esta escrito en los años 50!


Es muy curioso como la gente que piensa eso, y está más preocupada de buscar el novísimo efecto en tiendamagia, se queda a cuadros cuando le haces un efecto con un cambio de papeletas (sexto escalón, lo mejor del libro).

¿Lo primero?

Es conocer a los clásicos. Que son clásicos, precisamente por eso: porque NUNCA pasan de moda.

Mi número profesional está basado entero en principios que aparecen en el Corinda. Te hablo de uñil, cambio de papeletas y centro roto. El mismo centro roto que hace a día de hoy Anthony Blake, por ejemplo.

Busca un ensayo que hay de Bob Cassydy "The 39 steps to mentalism". Allí encontrarás lo que buscas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Dynna

Moderador: Editado por petición de quien lo escribió

----------


## magik kandini

pues contestando a  max te dire que precisamente no suelo buscar novisimos efectos ni en tiendamagia ni en ningun sitio, pues yo tambien pienso que mentalisma es centro roto, uñil, sobres... papeletas..., yo tambien tengo el corinda y lo he leido, y no digo que no este bien, pero tienes que reconocer que algunos efectos hacen sonrreir por su ingenuidad..., sobre todo los que secretamente le pides la complicidad a un voluntario... recuerdo ahora el del cofre transparente y el levantaplatos...

----------


## Raicon

he visto por internet que ponen muy bien a Derren Brown, lo ponen bien Haber si te encuantro la URL que la he perdido.

----------


## Javier Coronet

Apoyo a Max Verdié en la recomendación del ensayo de Bob Cassidy de los "39 steps". Antes lo tenía en su zona secreta pero ya no lo tiene... láhtima... 

Saludetes.

JC 8-)

----------


## dante

A mi entender deberías seguir estos pasos.

*1-psicological subtleties de banachek* 
Es sencillo de leer y te da una idea de como usar la psicología y como probechar la reacciones de la gente. Da muchas ideas.
*
2-los 13 escalones del mentalismo*
leetelo por escalones, puedes profundizar mucho, no importa si te lees un escalón y luego lo dejas para leer otro libro, hay que leerlo con calma. Este profundiza más en los juegos.

*3-El libro de Aneman.*
Es muy clásico, pero casi todas, por no decir todas, las técnicas Modernas estan basadas en tecnicas clasicas.

*4-Algun DVD de banacheck o osterlinds*

5-Si me apuras te diría que te leyeras algún libro de Derren, Ojo con los libros de derren, verás que solo hay uno, o dos, no lo sé seguro que explica los juego. Los demás son presentaciones y teoría del personaje.
Te aconsejo que leas derren con una base ya un poco formada porque verás que mucho es palabrería echa para vender el libro. y verás que lo que aprovecharás serán las presentaciones. Incluso en los show de escenariod e derren podras sacr buenas ideas, aunque usa cosas realmente caras, con un poco de imaginacion puedes crear el mismo efecto por dos duros.

A partir de aquí ya es cosa tuya, busca autores creativos.

----------


## RAIMONS

Hola: yo os diria que para comenzar, el corinda es primordial,aparte,cuando nos referimos a annemann,nos referimos a su Practical mental efects,aunque es antiguo,sus juegos se siguen realizando hoy en dia. además.........que opinais del mynd,mith magic de T.A.waters :Confused: ? es un buenisimo libro tambien. que opinais vosotros :Confused: ?? un saludo. E.S.P. especialmente!!!!

----------

